# Rustic Camping



## Spinner (Aug 24, 2001)

My friends and I want to go on a 4 day trip the day school gets out and go fishing and camping in the woods. My question is, is there any areas where you have to hike to your destination along the lake, and set your campsite up where you are pretty much by yourself. I don't care where it is just as long as it's in Michigan. I know this is most likely not possible because of the risks of setting the woods on fire and stuff, but im just wondering. I would love to just be by myself and not on a campsite that is packed with 5th wheels all over the place. Thanks for the help.

SPINNER


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Check into the Pictured Rocks trail system in the UP. I know they have a pickup and drop off service. The trail winds along the shore of Lake Superior. It has been about 20 years since I was on the trail but you could catch rainbows by floating bait into Lake Superior from the feeder creeks. If I remember right the trail is 45 miles long and can be done in 2 days if you hump and 4 days at a casual pace with camping along the way. I have always wanted to hike it with my rod and dog but now that I have a family I just don't see it happening soon.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Spinner, one of the greatest hikes is through the Kewaunaw Peninsula. 

The upper tip and the southern shore just north of Bete Gris is all wild. The site of Lake Superior at Bear Bluff, the Mouth of the Monreal River, with it's numerous waterfalls and Huron Point is hard to top. As you hike around the point, there are several lakes that are loaded with large Pike. You can drive as far as Smith's fisheries and hike all the way to Mandan. (a ghost town)


----------



## Big Game (Feb 7, 2002)

Can't remember for sure but I think it was by Hale Michigan. Anyways we had to apply by lottery and then once we were picked we canoed up the Ausable (I think) to our primative campsite. It was the greatest spot I've ever camped at. The fishing was great we caught lots of pike and bass. Maybe someone else has heard of this area and can refresh my memory of exactly where I was at. I am almost sure it was by Hale.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Friend of mine spoke of catching lake run brookies in the spring called them "coasters" about 7-8lb. up where you are being steered to. 
Four days may not be enough. I think the Isle would be nice.
http://www.nationalspark.com/isleroyale/


----------

